# Advice on ferts for Amazon Frogbit?



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

My frogbit is slowly diminishing and I want to stop that process from continuing ;o....

Is Seachem Flourish enough for Amazon Frogbit to make a recovery and start thriving or do I need other ferts?

I'm new to ferts so advice on dosages and such is much appreciated.

P.S: My other plants are doing fine it's just the frogbit that I need to treat.

Plants: Java Moss/Java Fern/Marimo Ball/Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Siamensis'/Hygrophila Rosae 'Australis'/Amazon Frogbit

Thanks for reading.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I've yet to see frogbit die off.... what is your lighting? I grow this stuff out of a tubaware container with a clamp light on it....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is your shrimp eating it? Or what's causing it to die off?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

@h4n

Lighting [Low light T8 1 Bulb]: - Fluorescent Perfect-a-Strip Light Black
20" Fixture - Holds 18" Bulb Fixtures [are 2.75" high, 4.5" wide]

@diwu13

no idea what is causing the die off, I can only assume lack of micro nutrients. Just got the Seachem Flourish today.

Hopefully it'll work some magic on my tank ;o

and I'm not sure if anything is eating it, haven't seen it being done.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

light is not bright enough. Is it yellowing or showing decay ?
stuff grows like crazy under 4 X 55 w PC 
I throw away 2-3 sq feet a week 
If you want a load some day PM me


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

I dose EI and mine grows but not well. How's the flow at the top of your tank?

I've noticed my floaters grow better in my low tech with next to no dosing however this tank has very little flow at the top of the tank. The plants remain largely in place. Which I think is the differentiating factor. 

In my EI dosed tank they grow much more slowly but my spray bar is shooting towards the top and makes a little ripple but also shoots my floaters around my tank in a circle.


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

CrazyMidwesterner said:


> I dose EI and mine grows but not well. How's the flow at the top of your tank?
> 
> I've noticed my floaters grow better in my low tech with next to no dosing however this tank has very little flow at the top of the tank. The plants remain largely in place. Which I think is the differentiating factor.
> 
> In my EI dosed tank they grow much more slowly but my spray bar is shooting towards the top and makes a little ripple but also shoots my floaters around my tank in a circle.


I have also had better luck with frogbit in tanks with low surface movement. Tank has dirt sub. but no ferts. added.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

What does it mean if your frogbit is yellowing/rotting in places? I've had that in both tanks I've kept it in. It still grows but a lot of the leaves tend to yellow and rot off. Does that mean it's too close to the light? Both are right under the light fixture.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine is yellowing and showing decay... does that mean it is a light problem? Or will my Seachem Flourish possibly solve the problem... I'll be returning to my tank tomorrow to start dosing.

and my water surface movement is low. My filter has a built in air diffuser so it is just small bubbles that float up to the surface (Seapora Sponge Filter).


----------



## ldaniel (Jul 4, 2011)

I replaced the normal water that I was using DI water and am now maintaining a TDS reading of ~200 in my Biocube and when I looked yesterday I saw the same issues that you are talking about. Yellowing of leaves and minimal growth. I added a spray bar with foam cover to stop some of the surface movement and now I am thinking that I need a little more movement. The lights are about 3 inches above the Frogbit. Before I replaced the water with DI, the growth was outrages. Now it is minimal at best.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... light shouldn't be a problem. Maybe too little light? What's the wattage of your T8 strips?

Too much light shouldn't be an issue as frogbit is often used as a light barrier to shield other plants.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

This is so odd to me.... Only time I had frogbit die is when I ripped the root off to close to the leafs.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I put mesh under my lights AND added ferts (nitrogren, traces, potassium, root tabs) and my frogbit is now as green as can be. Sorry that's not terribly helpful, it was one of those two.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I do have some black mesh available to me... I guess if ferts don't work I'll do a combo of mesh & lights.

And any input I appreciate to no worries =P thx


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

How did your frogbit work out? Seems I spoke too soon and mine has stopped growing, has really short roots, and seems to be dying out :/


----------

